

Popular Redditor CarlH accused of raping and torturing his 9-Year old son - Dilan
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/alabama-man-raped-videotaped-sonin-interstate-child-porn-ring-prosecutors-article-1.1549914

======
Dilan
He ran a popular subreddit teaching people to program
[http://www.reddit.com/r/CarlHProgramming](http://www.reddit.com/r/CarlHProgramming)
and a youtube channel [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbNxlZZVmfP8n84ag-
rGpMg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbNxlZZVmfP8n84ag-rGpMg/videos)

